# haram aleykum



## Zaduma

what does haram aleykum mean?


----------



## djamal 2008

not allowed in religion, forbidden to you.


----------



## Little_LIS

Hi Zaduma 

It depends on the context, it could be as djmal said or,

I can tell those who were unfair to me "7aram 3leekom".


----------



## Layla_N

Colloquially, حرام عليكم can mean "Shame on you."


----------



## Zaduma

it was written instead of salam aleykum at the very beginning of an email (actually it was written _haram alleki_ but in internet I found people write haram aleykum but found no explication. I know both words and thought it could mean something like I curse you...)


----------



## Abu Rashid

If it's at the beginning of a letter, then it most likely means 'shame on you' as Layla mentioned, and the letter is most likely a rebuke for someone.


----------



## cherine

Or it can be some kind of a joke between youngsters.
People -specially the young- play with words, deform them, invent new meanings for them... You can't believe what kind of meanings they give to words, unless you really hear/read them in context!


----------



## londonmasri

What is this new meaning cherine?  please share it with us... unless it is innapropriate?


----------



## ayed

When we feel for someone else, an orphan child or a widow lady we may colloquially say:
ya haraam ! *What a pity*! 
It could hold, as mentioned by our members, the meaning of "what *a shame you do or did"*
Context usually helps us track the exact shades of meaning.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Also depending on context, it could mean "how curel of you/how unfair of you".


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> What is this new meaning cherine?  please share it with us... unless it is innapropriate?


I really don't know, and never heard 7aram 3alekom used to start a letter, this is why I thought it might be something new. If this is the case, then it doesn't necessarily have a meaning, it's just the "fun" of deforming words.

But the real meaning of the expression has been already given by the other contributors in this thread.


----------



## djamal 2008

cherine said:


> I really don't know, and never heard 7aram 3alekom used to start a letter, this is why I thought it might be something new. If this is the case, then it doesn't necessarily have a meaning, it's just the "fun" of deforming words.
> 
> But the real meaning of the expression has been already given by the other contributors in this thread.



It could also mean Mush 7a9 3aleïk, How unfair of you!


----------



## Tilmeedh

Layla_N said:


> Colloquially, حرام عليكم can mean "Shame on you."


 
So "Mesh haram" in these two lines from Nancy Ajram's "Enta Eih" means something like "Have you no shame?"



> Mesh haram mesh haram enak tekhdaani fey hobak leek
> Mesh haram elgharam wel seneen hayati w aaeesh eleek


 
xxx


----------



## signpen

As far as I know, Salam aleykum means greeting the two angels on the left and on the right side of your counterpart.
I don't really know (I am just beginner in Arabic although my father comes from Egypt), but Shereen's interpretation seems rational to me.


----------



## nanos

It could be an inside joke between friends like Cherine suggested... maybe one of them once mistakenly said "haram Aleikum" instead of "salam Aleikum" and it became kind of the term they use to greet each other....


----------



## hdusgaj

nanos said:


> It could be an inside joke between friends like Cherine suggested... maybe one of them once mistakenly said "haram Aleikum" instead of "salam Aleikum" and it became kind of the term they use to greet each other....


be careful of that kind of joking. it could come under mocking the religion.


----------

